# Nissan Navara YD25



## rich catling (Nov 13, 2005)

I recently cooked my YD25 engine and cracked block. Does anyone know the difference between the new YD25 engine and the previous TD25 engine? I want to know whether it is possible to replace the YD with the TD, ie, will it fit. I will probably need the turbo aswell. If it is possible, it would save me a fortune!!


----------

